# Mosel (bernkastel) Wine Festival



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

I am off to the Middle Mosel wine festival in the first weekend in September . 4-8: Bernkastel-Kues, Mittelmosel wine fest with parade and fireworks.I intend arriving on the Thursday departing on the Monday. Stayed there last year and many times before had a fantastic time. There is either a Campsite that you cannot book and have to arrive either early Thursday morning to get a space or alternatively there is a large parking area next to the campsite that I believe is about 5-8 euros a night 
website for town is http://www.bernkastel.de/e/bernkastelkues/


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Umm . . we could be interested in this meet as part of a general tour through Luxemburg and on to the Mosel, Are you submitting it as an 'informal meet' ?
vic


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

Just posting this as informal meet


----------

